# Just be quiet already



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Posted about this problem about two months ago. It hasn't gotten any better despite following everyone's advice to the dime. Actually, it's gotten much worse, to the point where the apartment under us AND beside us have filed complaints with the landlord and I will lose several hundred dollars in deposits if he doesn't stop it because I'm violating the excessive noise part of the lease. Getting him a new home would be the absolute last resort, and ridiculous since I'll be moving into a condo in 2 months when my lease expires.

Everyone says to ignore the screeching. Only problem is, with the cage covered and the door closed, he will go on for HOURS. My other roommates have been extremely patient with this, and understand he is to get ZERO attention when he's yelling.

I had final exams last week and couldn't even stay in my apartment to study, and neither could anyone else. The ear piercing screams = HUGE NO NO and everyone's suffering from migraines because of it.

I'm at my wits end and this is not a good situation for anyone involved. What should I do? I've been as consistent as possible with the 'punishment'; it's not like I've only tried for a few days and given up. Been months. I love my baby, he's an absolutely sweetheart when he's not driving us mad. What should I do at this point?
________
EXTREME Q VAPORIZER PORTABLE BATTERY PACK


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When I come home Spike is calling me when I respond to him and let him know that Iam around it seems to calm him down and he will stop calling. Do you think he could be using his contact call to get your attention? I would start answering his call when you get home or he hears you around to let him know that you are ok. I also heard for really bad screamers to clap your hands out of sight and when the cockatiel stops screaming to try and hear where the noise is coming from to go in and give him attention or a treat well he is still quite. Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Everytime I leave the room I tell him I'm leaving, and when I come back home I say hello to him. Thing is, he'll be loud even if I'm in the same room sitting 5 feet away. Just perches on his playgym and goes insane with the screeching. He's doing it right now, and even if I call or whistle to him, he keeps going.

And I do know tiels make noises and are naturally loud. These aren't normal cheerful chirps or playing noises, which I'm totally fine with. These are full out lung shrieks, wings raised up, **** bent on eardrum destruction >_>
________
Vapezilla review


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If it is wings up screaming I would continue to ignore him and praise him when he is quiet. Iam not sure if you read this article but it is a good one http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...ehavior-issues-screaming/stop-the-squawk.aspx Hopefully when your in your new condo you will get no more complaints. Have you tried changing his cage around?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

this doesn't sound normal at all 

I have several tiels and none of them do any screaming what so ever , even when i take one to the other end of the house it is still quiet as a church mouse

the only thing i can fiqure is it's like a child, it wants attention, and kids will do bad things for attention (not knowing yes it's getting attention but not the good attention they wanted)

when he's screaming, like this - instead of ignoring it all the time, go to him have him step up and give him attention with just you and him, or him and a room mate if he likes your room mate(s), 

ignoring it hasn't worked, so it's time to try something else, and it just sounds like he wants your attention and will do anything to get it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Does he know how to play on his own? The only thing i can think of if ignoring or responding won't work is keeping him really busy. It certainly sounds like you've got an extreme case on your hands. If you can i would work on getting him foraging. It's becoming increasingly popular as it encourages natural behaviours. Ways you can do this (and you would need to do it gradually) would be to cover his food cups with paper towels (tied on with cotton/sisal/birdsafe string) so he has to rip through to find the food, hang up a paper bag stuffed with his favourite treats and shredded paper so he has to rip and pull to find the treats, peg fresh foods around the cage, etc. You can probably think of some other creative ideas to keep him working. I would also give him lots of paper and soft wood (e.g. balsa wood) to destroy. One of the only times my entire flock of tiels is silent is when they have a beakful of something they're intent on destroying...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> One of the only times my entire flock of tiels is silent is when they have a beakful of something they're intent on destroying...


Mine are the same Bea...lol When Ollie and Lee get going holy cow its noisy in here :blink: and if Minnie and Lee can't see each other they go crazy calling each other.

Bea made a great point, I wouldn't go and pick him up everytime he is making noise it just reinforces I make noise someone comes running he needs to learn to do things on his own and not be entertained every minute of the day by someone, although I think you said he does it when your in the room as well so I don't believe its attention he is looking for if you can distract him with things to do it might give him more to do and stimulate him a little more to do things on his own, Like Bea said foraging toys are great for them mine love them its challenging and keeps them busy.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Try these........they might do discount for bulk buying!!

http://www.allearplugs.com/


I've got a feeling that doing what Bea said might just help, play with him and give him things to do. I'm going through a similar thing with Dooby at the moment, he was hiccuping, then he went to screaming, now we are back to hiccuping. When he was screaming even though I am sitting only a couple of feet away from him, I used to just talk to him or give him something to do and he stopped........unfortunately he's still hiccuping, I can't seem to get him to stop that.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope the plan works, if he carries on I don't know what other things people can suggest! :lol: Lets hope he learns that screaming doesn't get him anything!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Another awesome foraging toy is (and it's so cheap) nibbles my sons tiel loves it she doesn't share with any one until it's empty

Is to take a cat ball and stuff it with pieces of millet (you could use other things to that would fit in the holes) and hang it I have ours hanging off the play gym and Nibbles will sit there and play with it for hours, Catching it and holding it in one foot while she climbs up the ladder to get a piece of millet out (she doesn't eat all the millet in one day) but she loves playing with it and digging for the treat 

and she makes sure she lets us know when it's empty, when we're sitting in there she'll Grab the ball make a chirpping noise so we will look at her, let go of the ball look @ it, look at us, Grab the ball again and looks again like saying "hey you going to fill this back up any time soon?"


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

shadow can be verry noisy at times as well infact one neighbour 10 doors down thought i was killing him she came down i was sitting having coffee he was in the house but now i go up to him say shadow then he stops


----------

